# 8 Ways to Customize the Windows 10 Start Menu



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Windows 10 finally gives us back the Start Menu, and it’s much more customizable than it ever has been before. Here is a quick rundown of all the different ways that you can customize it.
> 
> We’re guessing that they will continue to add more things over time, but for now this is the list of customizations that we’re aware of.
> *
> ...


8 Ways to Customize the Windows 10 Start Menu


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

already done that  now if you can find a way to get trend now off the search on the task bar 

One thing to note. see that uninstall on the picts. you can uninstall any program that way without going to the control panel now.


----------

